
Ask HN: What is your opinion on Web Monetization? - mr-developer
Web Monetization - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webmonetization.org<p>Content websites such as Hackernoon, Dev.to are adopting Web Monetization to enable content creators to monetize their content.<p>Will Web Monetization destroy the likes of Google Adsense?
======
jim-jim-jim
I'm never going to pay for anything I can't hold. And even that I do
reluctantly.

